# Young Bird loft for 2014



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thought I'd post a picture of my new YB loft .


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Very nice. Hope to see some inside picks soon!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you going to get birds from the AU convention next year?
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes. That's pretty much why I made more room. Should be fun!


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

pigeonjim said:


> Very nice. Hope to see some inside picks soon!!


Nothing special....two sections, plenty of perches.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Like it Rich. Hopefully I'll send something next year that isn't such a pain in the butt. 

Do those screen doors open to the sides, or down? Up?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You should have built a bigger loft, I think they are going to get way more birds than they can handle. Rudy says this year they got around 1200 birds and that next year they will get over 2500.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

V-John said:


> Like it Rich. Hopefully I'll send something next year that isn't such a pain in the butt.
> 
> Do those screen doors open to the sides, or down? Up?


The one on the right opens to the side.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> You should have built a bigger loft, I think they are going to get way more birds than they can handle. Rudy says this year they got around 1200 birds and that next year they will get over 2500.
> Dave


Since they're flying from the west they've gotten more guys signed up to handle birds. This should give me a manageable number without going overboard. Seems like the guys that took really large numbers had various problems that I'd like to avoid.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if Bob D. has talked to Carter yet, I guess we are going to fly from the west. Rudy is going to put a loft at my daughters house and join our club so he can fly the convention.
Dave


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice looking loft. I think your roof cap should go over your side pieces water may get under there. Just an observation or maybe a little sealer under there.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nice looking loft. I think your roof cap should go over your side pieces water may get under there. Just an observation or maybe a little sealer under there.


Yeah..I sealed it up. Tried to save a buck and just cut a piece of the roofing for the ridge cap then I probably spent what that would have cost on caulk.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> I'm not sure if Bob D. has talked to Carter yet, I guess we are going to fly from the west. Rudy is going to put a loft at my daughters house and join our club so he can fly the convention.
> Dave


On the web site they've got a map of all the handlers lofts. Looks like Rudy would be short so maybe it would help to have a loft further this way. They've got guys all the way up to Sioux City.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Are the north platte guys to short then? I assume if your flying from the west.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

They'd be too short. I'm sure some will enter birds though.


----------

